# Favorite Glade? (See Rules)



## MadMadWorld (Oct 19, 2012)

Which is your favorite?

Rules:
- No unmarked slackcountry of any kind (name must be on a trail map)
- No unmarked lines off of marked glades (Example - known lines off Paradise proper)
- No geographical reference to unmarked lines (Example - the trees between Trail A and B)

My list:
Timbuktu @ Jay - of all the tree skiing at Jay this area holds powder the longest in the winter and softens nicely during the spring
Doc Dempsey's @ Smuggs - similar to Timbuktu in that it always seems to hold snow well and is a blast in the spring. It's a great "end of day" glade that offers up nicely spaced trees with just enough pitch to keep you on your toes. 
Casablanca @ Saddleback - a massive glade that feels like a never ending forest. Trees can be tight in places but you can ski powder days after a storm in here.


----------



## rev bubba (Oct 19, 2012)

Anywhere? 

Than Santa Fe Ski Basin, New Mexico. I vote for the North and South Burn glades. We had untracked powder two days after it snowed and even on a weekend, the Texans stayed on the groomed and left the glades to the locals and east coast skiers. Perfect pitch so you could enjoy them and keep up your speed without the worry of serious injury like the glades we skied at Taos last season.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 19, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> Anywhere?
> 
> Than Santa Fe Ski Basin, New Mexico. I vote for the North and South Burn glades. We had untracked powder two days after it snowed and even on a weekend, the Texans stayed on the groomed and left the glades to the locals and east coast skiers. Perfect pitch so you could enjoy them and keep up your speed without the worry of serious injury like the glades we skied at Taos last season.



Sounds like a good time. I will have to check it out if I ever get to ski NM!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 19, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> Which is your favorite?
> 
> Rules:
> - No unmarked slackcountry of any kind (name must be on a trail map)
> ...



Doc Dempsey's used to be my favorite.  Something happened (I think it was a tree blight of some kind) and the top of the run lost a whole bunch of trees.  My true favorite glade now would be Hard Coin at Brighton Utah but I'm sure you want the northeast.  Best Glade run I had in the last 2 seasons (cause last year none of the woods I hit were very good) was Low Rider on Snowdon 2 seasons ago.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 19, 2012)

Also a vote for Casa at the 'Back. Since I know Saddleback the best I will also put in a vote for Intimidator/Thrombosis Glades (especially the upper sections of each)

Had a lot of fun last yr during a powder day in Egan's Woods at Sugarbush.
My days at Magic+Burke last yr were too thin to ski the woods but I hope to soon.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2012)

Blind Ambition, Sunday River - Mellow but huge glade that's fun to rip up especially after a good snowstorm.
Brackett Basin, Sugarloaf - So many possibilities, so little time.
No. 4, Casablanca, Saddleback - Tight at the beginning, well-spaced in the middle and interesting in the end. 
Timbuktu, Jay Peak - Mellow angle, well-spaced trees without the annoying runout of Andre's Paradise.
Semi-Tough woods - Mellow angle and playful. 
Paradise, Mad River Glen - Ski it if you can!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2012)

Hard to beat Kinsman Glade or Tramline at Cannon (Tramline is listed as a Cannon Glade and does have a short tree shot to drop into the line, kinda cheating a bit here with a technicality). Both are very long and generally steep. 

I am sure Paradise at MRG will get a lot of love but (at the risk of reopening that other thread) I think Paradise is somewhat "overrated". When the snow is good, I'd rather ski Lynx.

Timbuk at Jay... used to like it when I first started skiing Jay but it gets so much traffic... conditions are almost always not great in there unless you hit it first thing after a storm, but there are better lines for a first run on a powder day (like any non-glade trail). I am sure it will be named later but I also find Beaver Pond and Beyond overrated. Nice glades, but a long haul from the lift with a long run out for nothing special as far as I am concerned. For Jay, I would go with Vertigo to Buckaroo.

Casablanca... nice area, I like what they did with it, but I wasn't wow'd by it. For a glade at Saddleback that I really like, it would be Upper Nightmare. Not what you would think would be a favorite of mine: very wide open and mellow pitch. I really like it, it is aesthetically pleasing and very different than either a "glade" or a trail. It actually truly is a "glade" in the actual meaning of the word. Nice.

Doc Dempseys will get a lot of rave reviews but as mentioned above, it is VERY sparse on the trees now. For Smuggs on map, I'd go with Three Mountain Glade. Nice birch glade with great light, kinda out of the way so it doesn't get a lot of traffic either (heck, I usually forget about it). Nice glade, as are all the mid-mountain trees at Smuggs).

Birches at Burke is very nice. I love Birch glades, total sucker for Birch trees and early morning lighting... ahhhh, what a sight.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Gore I do not know the name , maybe.rumors.


----------



## crank (Oct 19, 2012)

Me fav is The Burn at Breck.  Nicely spaced conifers with a consistent pitch that while not particularly steep is not flat either.  Favorites in the east are #1 Everglades at Jay, next is the Cirque at Gore which is more like a mini BC adventure than just a glade, and next is Beaver Pond and Andre's at Jay because I find they often have the best snow on the hill, especially hen the tram is closed and you have to do a little walk from the top of the Bonnie.  Never cared for Timbukto.  It gets skied out quick and it is bumpier because it seems to get the most skier traffic of all Jay's glades.


----------



## Terry (Oct 19, 2012)

Another vote for Cassablanca at the Back. I have never had a bad run in there even on May 1st 2011.


----------



## MarkC (Oct 19, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> Anywhere?
> 
> Than Santa Fe Ski Basin, New Mexico. I vote for the North and South Burn glades. We had untracked powder two days after it snowed and even on a weekend, the Texans stayed on the groomed and left the glades to the locals and east coast skiers. Perfect pitch so you could enjoy them and keep up your speed without the worry of serious injury like the glades we skied at Taos last season.



+1 on north and south burn.  Also Tequila Sunrise bowl.


----------



## Bumpsis (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Brackett Basin at Sugarloaf. I was really impressed with how big it was. At this point, it's my favorite and I have yet to fully explore it.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 19, 2012)

Kinsman Galde at Cannon is just sooo nice when it's filled in. 
I don't know the names at Burke but man are they sweet!

Out west the tree skiing at Heavenly is pretty extensive, so much acerage, most people will never touch most of it. I skied there a ton last year and still have so much more to explore.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2012)

To many glades I like at many different areas to mention them all so I'll just name a few from my local hill.

Devils Den
Centerpiece
Growler
Stash glades
Stairs
Somewhere
Nowhere
Skyebits
Julio
Anarchy
Big Dipper
Throne
Chop Chop
Low Rider
Patsy's

just to name a few on the map at my local hill.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2012)

Kinsman for sure, never consider Tramline as a glade.  Sustained vert and length can not be beat in New England.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2012)

I need to get to Cannon after a storm because is seems every time I am there either Kinsman and tramline are closed or I am alone and don't want to ski them alone for the first time.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 20, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> I need to get to Cannon after a storm because is seems every time I am there either Kinsman and tramline are closed or I am alone and don't want to ski them alone for the first time.



Your not alone ST.  I've never gotten to them or a couple of others (ex Slides at Whiteface) when they were open.  I would think you have a much better chance then I do of getting there seeing as you live closer.  But more to the point, as I get older I get skittish about going down some of these things alone.  My wife isn't going to do them.  My 16 yr old boy is if I can track him down.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Kinsman for sure, never consider Tramline as a glade.  Sustained vert and length can not be beat in New England.



One of my new favorites for sure and I look forward to it on a pow day


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2012)

I think Fall Line at MRG could be considered a glade. You could ski that trail all day and each run would be a completely different experience. Can anyone think of a marked glade with tighter trees then some of the sections of Fall Line? I think Partridge is very underrated. People tend to ignore it because the entrance is unmarked. Some of the lines in there are just as hard as Fall Line and Paradise


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2012)

Within your parameters, Fall Line is a trail not a glade. There are lots of tree shots branching off from Fall Line but it is decidedly a trail and tree shots off Fall Line really are not part of the trail proper, IMO.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Within your parameters, Fall Line is a trail not a glade. There are lots of tree shots branching off from Fall Line but it is decidedly a trail and tree shots off Fall Line really are not part of the trail proper, IMO.



I guess that's true unless you take the entrance from Chute. If you take Fall Line out, what do you think the toughest glade is? I would have to rank them....

Black Hole @ Smuggs
Kinsman @ Cannon
Partridge @ MRG


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2012)

Partridge? Really? Are you referring to the trail proper or the off map lines off the left of Patridge? Even then, I wouldn't rate those lines as too difficult.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 20, 2012)

For inbound-resort named....has to be Brackett Basin two days(I came out but don't ask me where I was) and a few runs through Casablanca one day...love them both.    Gotta get out more this season!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Partridge? Really? Are you referring to the trail proper or the off map lines off the left of Patridge? Even then, I wouldn't rate those lines as too difficult.



I guess it's all relative. I probably should retract that one. Some of the lines on skiers left  there can be pretty nasty but overall I guess it shouldn't be that high. I guess I would put a couple of the stuff on Killington up there. One could argue Face Chutes and The Slides could be glades. If so they would be near the top as well. Paradise proper is very overrated IMO. Once you get past the top it's not very technical.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbog said:


> For inbound-resort named....has to be Brackett Basin two days(I came out but don't ask me where I was) and a few runs through Casablanca one day...love them both.    Gotta get out more this season!!!!


The issue with Bracket Basin is that Bracket Basin is an area, not a specific on map glade. There are named glades within Bracket Basin but you can't call Bracket Basin a singular on map glade.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2012)

MRG - Lynx
Stowe - Lookout Woods though the best part of this is not on the official trail map. It doesn't start on the map until below the S53 cut across.  The chute at the top is where it's at.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 21, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> Anywhere?
> 
> Than Santa Fe Ski Basin, New Mexico. I vote for the North and South Burn glades. We had untracked powder two days after it snowed and even on a weekend, the Texans stayed on the groomed and left the glades to the locals and east coast skiers. Perfect pitch so you could enjoy them and keep up your speed without the worry of serious injury like the glades we skied at Taos last season.



+1  for this unexpected gem.  Made turns there because it was convenient on some business travel, but knew nothing about the place.  Phenomenal untouched lines.  Some surprisingly steep lines.

Locally... I started to answer, but it's too hard to say.  And I can't bring myself to hype lines that I'd really rather see less traffic on.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2012)

I cant believe only one person has mentioned Everglades at Jay, so let me be the second.  Especially if you start it at the top where it's the most challenging, but the whole thing is great, and its gotta be the longest sustained tree run at Jay Peak.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Platty any of their biking trails and their on the summer biking trail map.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ehh.. Fall Line is definitely a glade. MRG trail map is not exactly accurate. You can easily cross between Fall Line and Paradise in many ways it's basically one big tree-ski zone with a few wider lines. The photo I have attached shows Fall Line on the left and Paradise on the right and you can see neither one is exactly a continuous trail. (and Paradise is steeper)

And Paradise gets my vote for #1 for the most "holy shit this is steep" sections.

Runners-Up:

Devil's Playground @ Bolton Valley
Adam's Solitude @ Bolton Valley

and I can't help but cheat and mention the whole area between Paradise and the Church at Sugarbush


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 22, 2012)

How did this thread turn into "this glade is super steep/the steepest so it must be my favorite"?

Super steep glades can be fun but a regular steep glade like Birches, Jungle, or Dixiland at Burke are more to my liking under most conditions. 
I used to really like North Glade at Jay for this as well (plus it was usually overlooked by the hords). But now powder rarely makes it to 10:00am there these days.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 22, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> +1  for this unexpected gem.  Made turns there because it was convenient on some business travel, but knew nothing about the place.  Phenomenal untouched lines.  Some surprisingly steep lines.
> 
> Locally... I started to answer, but it's too hard to say.  And I can't bring myself to hype lines that I'd really rather see less traffic on.


Santa Fe is my "home hill" when I've visited NM. It may not be much by Western standards, but compared to most East coast resorts, it's pretty sweet. The views are awesome from the top too, you can see for hundreds of miles. I loved the vibe of Pajarito too. It did remind me a little of Bellayre, all the trails seemed allot alike, as they drop straight down from the ridge-line. Amazing bumps there, it was an El Nino year. Had to get used to ice-less troughs . Locals told me it was the best snow there in years.

My sister turned me onto Ojo Calente hot springs. What a great way to relax after a day on the slopes. My first visit there, I thought it was like a Jacuzzi without the jets and not worth the $19. After hopping from one spring to another for a couple hours, I felt like a rubber band. Happened to hit it one night during a full moon, that was pretty cool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> How did this thread turn into "this glade is super steep/the steepest so it must be my favorite"?



well duh!  a glade needs to be super steep to hit 75mph!!!


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 22, 2012)

Picking a fave is impossible, so much depends on snow conditions the day you hit it.  Casablanca for me was awesome and memorable b/c there was 18" of fresh untouched when I visited. May not feel the same on a different day.  I love every glade at Sunday River, but some I wouldn't bother unless there was fresh snow.  So if there's good snow and trees, I'll hit it and more than likely be happy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> well duh!  a glade needs to be super steep to hit 75mph!!!



On 206 cm skis  ;-)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 22, 2012)

There's a lot of medium pitch glades and I enjoy them as well. But super steep trees happen to be a fetish of mine. Paradise @ MRG is one of a few marked runs , depending on the conditions, where I might think "oh shit, what did I get myself into?" halfway down it. And then take the lift right back up to ski it with a different line.

I don't really ski fast in the woods I just try to keep a flow going and connect as many turns as I can before taking a break.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> ehh.. Fall line is definitely a glade. Mrg trail map is not exactly accurate. You can easily cross between fall line and paradise in many ways it's basically one big tree-ski zone with a few wider lines. The photo i have attached shows fall line on the left and paradise on the right and you can see neither one is exactly a continuous trail. (and paradise is steeper)
> 
> and paradise gets my vote for #1 for the most "holy shit this is steep" sections.
> 
> ...



rule breaker!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> How did this thread turn into "this glade is super steep/the steepest so it must be my favorite"?
> 
> Super steep glades can be fun but a regular steep glade like Birches, Jungle, or Dixiland at Burke are more to my liking under most conditions.
> I used to really like North Glade at Jay for this as well (plus it was usually overlooked by the hords). But now powder rarely makes it to 10:00am there these days.



Well, for intermediate I love The Shire @ Smuggs. Snow is always fantastic in there and you can always find freshies in there long after a storm has gone. Downside? Long run out that sucks for snowboarders. Skiers can make it across the flats without skating at all if you plan accordingly.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ehh.. Fall Line is definitely a glade. MRG trail map is not exactly accurate. You can easily cross between Fall Line and Paradise in many ways it's basically one big tree-ski zone with a few wider lines. The photo I have attached shows Fall Line on the left and Paradise on the right and you can see neither one is exactly a continuous trail. (and Paradise is steeper)


I don't know how you can call a trail 20-30 feet wide (wider in many places) a glade. The trees in FallDice area are neither Fall Line nor Paradise, thus the nickname combining the two areas. It is one big tree skiing zone, but Fall Line proper is a trail all the way with tree shots branching off for those interested. I don't think any trail that allows you to ski a 20-30 wide area without skiing between trees should be considered a glade.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 22, 2012)

Guess I never followed the "trail" down far enough to find out it was a trail all the way down.

I'll take your word for it and stand corrected.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I don't know how you can call a trail 20-30 feet wide (wider in many places) a glade. The trees in FallDice area are neither Fall Line nor Paradise, thus the nickname combining the two areas. It is one big tree skiing zone, but Fall Line proper is a trail all the way with tree shots branching off for those interested. I don't think any trail that allows you to ski a 20-30 wide area without skiing between trees should be considered a glade.



You're right most of Fall Line is not gladed but if you enter Fall Line from Chute, it immediately drops you into super tight trees without really cutting into Fall Line proper at all. People get scared shitless of that entrance because it's so deceiving.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2012)

It sounds like you are referring to the entrance below Stark's Nest as opposed to hiking to the proper trail start. As I recall, there is a traverse into Fall Line that way. The trees next to Chute are decidedly not Fall Line. Here is a trail map showing that lower entrance/connection in better detail (and it also shows Fall Line as a clearly defined trail).

I could definitely see those Chute trees scaring someone without the ability to ski them. I made that mistake many years ago. Now they are one of my favorite spots on the mountain when it is untracked. Now, I wouldn't even consider them super tight... but when I ended up in there by accident many years ago, they were way more than I could handle.

Also, you can't get to FallDice from the Chute entrance without crossing Fall Line proper so I am not sure why those trees are even being brought up.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> It sounds like you are referring to the entrance below Stark's Nest as opposed to hiking to the proper trail start. As I recall, there is a traverse into Fall Line that way. The trees next to Chute are decidedly not Fall Line. Here is a trail map showing that lower entrance/connection in better detail (and it also shows Fall Line as a clearly defined trail).
> 
> I could definitely see those Chute trees scaring someone without the ability to ski them. I made that mistake many years ago. Now they are one of my favorite spots on the mountain when it is untracked. Now, I wouldn't even consider them super tight... but when I ended up in there by accident many years ago, they were way more than I could handle.
> 
> Also, you can't get to FallDice from the Chute entrance without crossing Fall Line proper so I am not sure why those trees are even being brought up.



I am talking about the entrance below Starks. And if it wasn't part of Fall Line then why is there a sign that says Fall Line right at the entrance? The entrance looks so inviting and it knocks you on your ass when you see those trees in front of you. Even now it kind of shocks me how that trail changes so quickly. It's the Mad River Glen charm!


----------



## Big Game (Oct 22, 2012)

As long as there is not too much snow. You know, it can really slow me down. Trees + steep + boilerplate + monoski + mom jeans = heaven. I also like when I am being chased by incompetent CCP henchmen. Even though I could totally murder them with my bare knuckle sandwich if I cared enough. That's the level of my integrity.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 23, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> You're right most of Fall Line is not gladed but if you enter Fall Line from Chute, it immediately drops you into super tight trees without really cutting into Fall Line proper at all. People get scared shitless of that entrance because it's so deceiving.



Count me among the scared shitless.  Well, not scared, frustrated was more like it.  My buddy took me in there a couple seasons ago and it took me forever to get out.  Snow was pretty deep and I was only linking together 2-3 turns at a time.  Just not pretty.  The next day, when he and another guy hiked up to the proper entrance to Fall Line, I bagged and took Antelope down.  Few days later, I saw a YouTube video of Fall Line proper and was pissed I didn't make the hike up.  It was nothing like what I had skied the day before.  That area between Fall Line and Chute is tough.


----------



## Downhill Threads (Oct 23, 2012)

totally agree... impossible to choose. If there's fresh powder and trees then it's my new favorite trail. But I'll go with 'every glade' at Jay for my favorite in the East. And "In The Spirit" in Whistler. When there are warning signs for bears you know it's going to be a good run.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 24, 2012)

A few of my favorites, in no particular order:
1. Kinsman- Cannon
2. West Drain, Telluride
3. Blue Sky Basin, Little Ollie & Heavy Metal- Vail
4. L'ecureuil- Mt. Orford
5. Wildcat face/ Bowl - Alta
6. Throbulator & Dixieland- Burke
7. Black Bear Glade- Beavercreek
8. Lynx, Upper Glades - MRG
9. Sheer Bliss, Silver Basin - Silver Mountain, ID
10. Double Take, Not Too Shaby- Ragged, NH


----------



## Tin (Oct 24, 2012)

This thread has made me determined to hit MRG and Cannon this winter. 

Everglade at Jay
Why Not at Stratton. - My dad and I were there and asked one of the staff about the most difficult trail there. The old timer laughed and suggested we go find "Why Not". Never mentioned there was an 4-10' cliff that spans the entire width of the glade lol


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 25, 2012)

Tin said:


> Why Not at Stratton. - My dad and I were there and asked one of the staff about the most difficult trail there. The old timer laughed and suggested we go find "Why Not". Never mentioned there was an 4-10' cliff that spans the entire width of the glade lol



3 years ago my son and I hit Stratton the weekend after a significant storm in late February.  We found Kidderbrook Gully and Freefall Gully and hit them over and over again.  Really fun woods at Stratton when the snow is nice.  So much depends on conditions of a particular day.

Out west I'm a big fan of BCC and Solitude and Brighton.  I use Brighton when it is snowing because they have some protected areas and I find the visabilty the best.  Plenty of tree shots off Snake Creek and even Crest Express. It can get quite nasty out in the open.  When its a clear powder day Solitude has Honeycomb Canyon.  One side bows out with a traverse and open area shots, the near side is great tree shots.  It can be accessed from quad to the top of old Powderhorn or even shorter shots from the Eagle Express.  Two seasons ago when they had that record year they were just unbelivably good. (everything was).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## David Metsky (Oct 25, 2012)

Upper Glade @ MRG - Love the entrance, great spacing and many options
Gazelle Glades @ MRG - awkward entrance means pretty good snow
Bonaventure @ Jay - Low angle but often holds good snow, easy to establish a nice rhythm
Timbucktu @ Jay - Steep, long, and offers great access to out of bounds terrain
Kitz Woods @ Jay - Steep and tight, with a hidden entrance that usually gives some freshies when it's skied out elsewhere
Blind Ambition @ SR - Off a green trail so it doesn't get lots of traffic

Lots more, but they aren't on the maps so I can't vote for them.


----------



## glorth2 (Oct 25, 2012)

It looks like some of you have a lot more experience than I do but:
I really like Everglade and Staircase at Jay.
Timberwolf and Bushwhacker at Keystone.
Like, all of Heavenly.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2012)

Surprised by the Glade at MRG votes. I don't recall ever having what I would consider a good run through Upper Glade. I think it gets a lot of traffic due to its location and being the easiest of MRG's on map glades to get to and ski.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Correct Answer is Kinsman Glade - Cannon.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 26, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> Upper Glade @ MRG - Love the entrance, great spacing and many options
> Gazelle Glades @ MRG - awkward entrance means pretty good snow
> Bonaventure @ Jay - Low angle but often holds good snow, easy to establish a nice rhythm
> Timbucktu @ Jay - Steep, long, and offers great access to out of bounds terrain
> ...



I have to agree, I am not a fan of either Upper or Lower (especially) at MRG. Lower is at a bad angle and tends to get hit with a ton of wind. Snow in Gazelle is nice because of the amount of traffic and sunlight it gets. Kitz Woods is great too because most people shy away from the entrance but once you get in there it really opens up. It is usually the last glade to close every year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 26, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> * Kitz Woods is great too because most people shy away from the entrance *but once you get in there it really opens up.



You just hit the nail on the head of how a lot of the "best woods" bits of Jay Peak are IMO.  Some of the best spots are places where it doesn't even look like there is an entrance. lol


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone have their own pics of their favorite glade? Here are a few of mine...



Undisclosed location in Paradise @ MRG



View from the rock in Black Hole @ Smugglers Notch


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 30, 2012)

double Paradise... Looking up Paradise @ MRG, and Looking down the area past Paradise @ Sugarbush


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 30, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> double Paradise... Looking up Paradise @ MRG, and Looking down the area past Paradise @ Sugarbush



That Sugarbush shot is nasty!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 8, 2014)

Bump

East coast: 
Paradise at MRG
Last tango at Sunday River
I used to lap the spring fling triple as a kid to ski Eden as well. Really liked the low angle trees

West:

Vail- Champagne glade (in blue sky basin)Average black diamond steepness but it has the trees spaced far enough apart where there are good bumps formed and you can ski the trail at a descent speed
Shaft at Mammoth 
The Windows at Breck


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Shaft at Mammoth



Shaft is unreal. I also love the Outpost Glades and everything off of chair 12 (I think that's the double on the far right side of the mountain)


----------



## pcampbell (Mar 8, 2014)

never skied gazelle glades, will have to check it out.

I always enjoy Ferret going over to upper glades though.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2014)

The entire Ravine are of Ragged is my favorite.  I really am not that good at Glades, so I mostly stick to easier ones


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2014)

While not a super tight glade by any means I always enjoy a run down Doc Dempseys at Smuggs.    Was a bit icy and bumped up today but always a must do when I'm on Madonna


----------



## bigbog (Mar 9, 2014)

Casablanca(Saddleback)....as much as I get outside..on skis of late(lol).



___________________________
love the off-resort stuff though...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> While not a super tight glade by any means I always enjoy a run down Doc Dempseys at Smuggs.    Was a bit icy and bumped up today but always a must do when I'm on Madonna



Cut over from FIS is the better way to get in. The top is almost always ugly. The woods to the left and right always holds great snow


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2014)

pcampbell said:


> never skied gazelle glades, will have to check it out.
> 
> I always enjoy Ferret going over to upper glades though.



Gazelle is way overrated. Unfortunately not much is listed on map. I consider Fall Line a glade because of the marked entrance at the top of Chute is almost exclusively trees. Partridge is great to for on map.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 10, 2014)

Skied Ferret this AM at MRG.   Fun but the 2-3" of fresh last night gets chewed up fast exposing lots of ice on the bumps


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 10, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Cut over from FIS is the better way to get in. The top is almost always ugly. The woods to the left and right always holds great snow



Have never gone in that way but yes top of docs yesterday was in rough shape


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Skied Ferret this AM at MRG.   Fun but the 2-3" of fresh last night gets chewed up fast exposing lots of ice on the bumps



Lots of great stuff. Go explore!


----------



## Tin (Mar 10, 2014)

Early in the year the top of Docs will be bare but the lower section off FIS will be covered thanks to FIS. Great early season glade skiing.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 10, 2014)

pcampbell said:


> I always enjoy Ferret going over to upper glades though.



did this last wednesday...good times


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2014)

Just so I do not get pointed out as not picking some thing steep here is the question restated



> Which is your favorite?



For me - I have a few at least the ones that stick out:
Timbuktu, Andre's Paradise, Everglade at Jay Peak
Devils Playground, Preacher and Wilderness at Bolton valley
Casablanca at Saddelback
Goffin Glade at Magic
Dixieland and the whole slew around Throbulator down to Y-knot at QBurke

I have to admit I mix up my day with cruising (30%), steeps (30-40%), some glades (20-30%) and a few bumps (10%).  I look for fun in the trees and not for extreme!


----------



## Mariovntr (Mar 10, 2014)

I love Andre's Paradise and the Staircase Glades at Jay.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 10, 2014)

dlague said:


> Dixieland and the whole slew around Throbulator down to Y-knot at QBurke


Depending on how familiar you are with that area, you must have run across the Wet Slot in there at some point.


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Depending on how familiar you are with that area, you must have run across the Wet Slot in there at some point.



I have seen your video of it but do not think I could recognize it if I saw it!   We are looking forward to getting back to Burke and ski that area more - especially since my wife is stepping up her game a bit!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 10, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> *Have never gone in that way but yes top of docs yesterday was in rough shape*



I was there on Saturday, and the entire entrance looked pretty sketchy (steepish, icy, thin cover, exposed rocks, twigs etc...).

Once you got in it was fine though, and it definitely kept people out .


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Mar 11, 2014)

West Coast- Ski Ways Glades at Heavenly off the Sky Express. This glade has got to be the size of some eastern ski areas- its freaking massive. You could spend an entire day in there and never ski the same tracks. Milky Way bowl/ Killebrew Canyon each deserve an honorable mention.

Snowbird has some fairly good trees, but being in Utah, its more about bowl skiing. However, the less popular parts of the mountain, off Gad 2, are some of the best tree skiing in the whole place. Black Forest and Thunder Bowl are the bomb.

East Coast:
I haven't gotten to ski too many of the eastern ski areas so I'll just list what I can think off.

I had a great time in the Cloudsplitter Glades at Whiteface last weekend, they held great snow even though there hadn't been a snowstorm in a while and the rest of the mountain was a little scratchy, the trees were well spaced, and it was steep enough to be exciting. Unfortunately Sugar Valley glades were not open to exploration.

Julio at Killington is a great run in that it seems to last for a very long time and it gets steeper throughout, so the final drop can be the best part of the run. Unfortunately I've only done it with little snow but even then it was awesome.


----------



## canobie#1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Devils den, the throne and low rider at K

I also like Karens dream and misbehavin at ragged


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 11, 2014)

Everglade at Jay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Mar 11, 2014)

Favorite glades:  my tree skiing skills are weak and my experience is thin, but wide.  I'm an old guy who's been around and takes a lot of pictures, so here's an obnoxious and randomly ordered photo blast.
-Mont Sainte Anne, Quebec, The Black Forest, this is a pretty large area with about 1000' of vert, it gets considerably tighter and steeper just beyond sight, pretty St. Lawrence River backdrop.

-MRG, VT, Paradise, lots of mentions in this thread already

-Aspen Highlands, CO, Hyde Park trees off Temerity Chair, it gets a lot steeper and tighter ahead, believe me, for about 1000' vert

-Taos, NM, great place for steep trees, or steep anything, Castor Glade:

Goofed up on next pic, it is the extremely beautiful Castle Creek Trees, Sierra at Tahoe, CA
continued next post...


----------



## jimk (Mar 11, 2014)

Second Post
-Wildcat, NH, Catacombs Glade, some nice intermediate glades at the Cat:



-Steamboat, CO, One O'Clock Glades.  They have steeper, renowned glades but they weren't open my visit.



-Blue Knob, PA, my favorite local haunt for glades on the rare occasion they're open.  This is an easier one, they have several steeper gladed areas



-Aspen Mtn, CO, there are a lot of steep glades on Ajax and great skiers/riders that ski hard during the day and party hard during the night




-Mt. Bachelor, OR, Southwest Glades, about 2000 continuous vertical feet of quiet and beautiful single black diamond glades



Oops, did I mess up photo attachments?

Not pictured, but other nice glades I've skied include Casablanca at Saddleback, Mittersill part of Cannon, Exterminator at Mt. Ellen.  Hope to experience glades at Sugarloaf, Hunter (if nature complies) and Whiteface next week:wink:


----------



## jimk (Mar 11, 2014)

One more batch:
Le Massif, Quebec, open and enjoyable Archipel glade

Keystone, CO, Pika Glades, this is in the Outback section of the layout.

Taos, NM, the distant trees include a beautiful line called Corner Chute

Sierra at Tahoe, CA, "A" Bowl

Last, Alta, UT, not sure if this qualifies as a glade, but here's the sublime treed area called Catherine's:


----------



## crank (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice pics.  I spent a season working on the lift maintenance crew at Sierra At Tahoe back when it was Sierra SKi Ranch.  Lots of great tree skiing there fosho.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Great pics guys!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

jimk said:


> One more batch:
> 
> 
> Taos, NM, the distant trees include a beautiful line called Corner Chute
> View attachment 11719



Skied Hildago last week. The side behind the camera taker was were the scary glades were. They were some of the steepest glades I have ever seen - West Blitz trees with a few rock outcroppings thrown in for good measure


----------



## jimk (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Skied Hildago last week. The side behind the camera taker was were the scary glades were. They were some of the steepest glades I have ever seen - West Blitz trees with a few rock outcroppings thrown in for good measure



Yes, West Basin Ridge.  I called it panic attack steep. 
Here's video of someone with oversized cojones in that area on the extreme "Bamboo Spine":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoHzVXGO6_4


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 11, 2014)

Recent addition to the Burke trail map. Scooby Doo


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

jimk said:


> Yes, West Basin Ridge.  I called it panic attack steep.
> Here's video of someone with oversized cojones in that area on the extreme "Bamboo Spine":
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoHzVXGO6_4



Yup That Shiite was steep and Gnarly.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Yup That Shiite was steep and Gnarly.



I'd do that.....with a parachute


----------



## jimk (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw a few more nice glades on a trip up north last week :smile:
Thanks to Beefyboy and others who gave a heads-up about Cloudsplitter earlier in this thread.

Sugarloaf, ME.  This is a little glade shot between upper mtn trails and IIRC near Widowmaker.


Entrance to Brackett Basin Glades at Sugarloaf.


Some friends near exit of Brackett Basin not far from where we rejoined trail network.


Whiteface, NY.  Not far into Cloudsplitter Glades.


Deeper into Cloudsplitter Glades, there was a small icefall on the other side of this drop off.


Both Sugarloaf and Whiteface are in great shape right now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 25, 2014)

Shakedown at Smuggs is a very cool area as well.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 25, 2014)

Add Sunset Woods at Pico to my favorites list.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Shakedown at Smuggs is a very cool area as well.



As long as you didnt take the obvious route under the sign, it was skiing better than the back bowls on Friday/Saturday.  Almost so unimaginably good we wondered if we were still in the east.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> As long as you didnt take the obvious route under the sign, it was skiing better than the back bowls on Friday/Saturday.  Almost so unimaginably good we wondered if we were still in the east.



It's a big area and if you follow the road less traveled you get rewarded. It holds snow well and wind blows snow off of Sterling right into that pocket.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 25, 2014)

These are the east coast glades that come to mind.  Out west every glade ive ever skied has been pretty awesome!

Casablanca @ Saddleback due to its size and variety of options.   Good snow.

Vertigo @ Jay for its pitch and super tightness.  Jay has many steep tight glades I like. A few low angle glades I like too.

Upper, middle, lower Beaver @ Black Mountain of Maine.  The flow of these glades is excellent.  Lower angle allows them to hold snow better.  They all have great flow which is key. Nobody seems to ski them either.  

Blizzard Island @ Berkshire East. Another low angle glade with sweet flow.  Great glade to charge through or bring the kids!



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

